# Any advice appreciated...



## DevonLee (Oct 29, 2008)

I got a cockatiel...ohh he is under a year I think...from petco. He is very very afraid. Put your hand in the cage and he freaks out and flaps around....and boy does he hiss. I have been talking to him quite a bit. I started a schedule of feeding etc. The last few days I have been putting my hand in the cage with a bit of millet spray and after much singing ( me singing that is and saying god boy over and over) and lots of patience he has finally started eating it out of my hand. But he is very very timid. God forbid I move because he bolts. Also you should see how slowly he creeps to my hand...it almost breaks my heart that he is so afraid. So I figure i will just keep this up a couple times of day until he is eating comfortably out of my hand and associates good things can come from human hands. Now what I want to know is what should be my next step? I want to do this right and build some trust with this guy who has obviously never been hand tamed. Any advice or tips would be appreciated!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You are doing exactly the right thing. Try to avoid trying to grab him as he seems to have an issue with that. Continue talking to him and offering food from your hand. Also it can be helpful to approach him from the side rather than straight on. It also helps if you are not above him. If you can put his cage kind of high or sit in a chair near the cage it will help him to feel less threatened. Predators come from above so they are always wary of that. Move slowly too that helps. Once you feel he is comfortable eating from your hand try putting the millet a little out of his reach so that he has to climb onto your hand to reach it. You will be well on your way to having a bird in your hand.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well done, you are doing exactly right, just like sweetrsue said. Tiel bonding and taming is all done with time and a whole load of patience, it will certainly be worth it in the end.


----------



## DevonLee (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks...I hope so. I do get discouraged it seems one day we make progress the next we regress. But I already love the little guy.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know how long you've had him, but birds in a new home are almost always nervous at first and it's perfectly normal for them to need a few weeks to really settle down and relax.

Your bird came from a pet shop, which can complicate matters if he was in a place where customers could tease or frighten him. If he was teased it will take longer for him to learn to trust you, but he WILL eventually learn if you're calm and patient and avoid scaring or angering him. Do keep on encouraging him to eat from your hand, because food bribery really helps a lot!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing well  Just take it slow and Iam sure he will come along.


----------



## DevonLee (Oct 29, 2008)

*update on "ANY ADVICE APPRECIATED"*

Well, I have now had my bird just under two weeks and already after some coaxing he will eat from my hand (millet spray) Any noise or sudden movement will send him running tho. Today was a big accomplishment. I held the millet spray outside his cage so he stood outside his door to eat it from my hand! That has never happened before. And instead of running back as he always does when he is done eating he stayed there and preened himself for ahile and then went back in. I think he is getting a little braver and more comfortable with me. I know it will take time and lots of patience but today was a big day for us! Oh and btw I need some advice...he doesnt have any toys yet. I want to get him some so he isnt bored. Any suggestions on how and what kind? He is so afraid I am worried that anything I put in his cage he will have a heartattack over!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You are right. Preening is a sure sign of his getting comfortable. As far as toys go start with something that is smaller than him (less threatening). Look for something green that he can shred. His natural behavior to eat greens might over ride his fear. Avoid bells for now.


----------



## DevonLee (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks sweetrsue. I will head to petco tommorrow.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels love to chew things up and popsicle sticks or wooden ice cream spoons are excellent for this. You can buy packages of them very cheap at craft stores like Michaels. If you have a drill you can make a small hole in them and then string them together or hang them up in a bird safe way. 

Here's an easy to make toy that my cockatiels LOVE to destroy:









The basic parts are wooden ice cream spoons and "cockatiel links" bought on Ebay and still available there:


----------



## DevonLee (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks! Those look like great toys and so easy to get....or even make.


----------

